# Light Bread ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2018)

So last week I made some fresh strawberry jelly.........
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/strawberries-foamheart.274570/

So this afternoon while cooking Sauce Piquant for supper I decided to see if I could still get some bread to rise from yeast. I am sure I have done step by step before on the bread before but here's the recipe in case it fell between the cracks in the floor.

*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 Pkgs Flieshmman's rapid active yeast
1 1/4 cup lukewarm water
1 teaspoon sugar
3 1/2 cups flour
2/3 cup sugar
1 pinch salt
1/4 cup crisco butter flavored
1 egg at room temp
Preheat Oven 350 Degrees

*Directions:*

Bloom yeast. That mean in a little warm sugar water add yeast and give it 5 mins and see how well it rises. It gets the yeast started as well as allowing you to see how potent the yeast is. Not all yeast is the same.

Sift flour, sugar, salt, and cut in shortening.

Add egg to the bloomed yeast, mix and add to the Flour. Mix well and turn out and knead for 5 to 10 mins. for smooth dough. Longer knead smoother dough.

Place in a greased bowl, cover with towel, allow to rest till doubled (1 1/2 hours) in a draft free area. Punch down, turn out and pinch off dough. Should make 24 large golfball sized rolls. Thats enough for a 2 qt. Pyrex pan. Or do 2 each 9x13 pyrex pans and save the  second pan, wrap tight in plastic wrap put in the fridge and have tomorrow, Tomorrows are much better than todays! During kneading, the dough will absorb probably 1/4 c of flour.

Place in well greased 9x13' biscuit pan. Cover and allow to rise to double. Bake for approx 25 to 35 mins. Brush top with butter and serve.

Whole wheat rolls, substitute for 1/4 C flour, 1/4 C whole wheat flour. Will need slightly more yeast. Rye is about the same.

Bread flour is OK, but AP works just fine.

Oh and the reason for the recipe. I only got pictures of a finished product. I did rolls and a loaf. So much you can do with this recipe, cinnamon rolls, buns for pulled pork, doughnuts, etc. One basic dough with different modifiers.








Thats it, cool today so I made a pot of Sauce piquant. Pretty spicy stuff, I just had a bowl of ice cream in preparation for tomorrow...>LOL

Yall have a great weekend. Hope you get to smoke.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 20, 2018)

Lookin' yummy Kevin.


foamheart said:


> Bloom yeast. That mean in a little warm sugar water add yeast and give it 5 mins and see how well it rises. It gets the yeast started as well as allowing you to see how potent the yeast is. Not all yeast is the same.


I had some lazy yeast just the other day making a Cinnabon copycat recipe.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 20, 2018)

Mighty nice of you to share with us.  Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2018)

That looks great . Love making bread . Few years back I built a food lab that was owned by Fleischmann's yeast . Went back after they were in operation to set up a tortilla machine . The smell in that place was awesome . Couple gals in there testing recipes for home use . Kitchen aid mixers doing their thing , dough rising , and some finished product that looks just like yours !


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 21, 2018)

foamheart said:


> So last week I made some fresh strawberry jelly.........
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/strawberries-foamheart.274570/
> 
> So this afternoon while cooking Sauce Piquant for supper I decided to see if I could still get some bread to rise from yeast. I am sure I have done step by step before on the bread before but here's the recipe in case it fell between the cracks in the floor.
> ...


Oh those so make me want to have that strawberry jam and a knife for spreading  nearby.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh man Kevin!
That bread & those rolls look fantastic!
Judy makes a lot of bread & when she see this, she's gonna want to make it!
Al


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Lookin' yummy Kevin.
> 
> I had some lazy yeast just the other day making a Cinnabon copycat recipe.



I always bloom yeast. you can't even go by the day. That 1 time in 100, you're in a hurry and skip it, it'll bite you square in the butt.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Mighty nice of you to share with us.  Thanks.



Its what we do here. You are most welcome.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That looks great . Love making bread . Few years back I built a food lab that was owned by Fleischmann's yeast . Went back after they were in operation to set up a tortilla machine . The smell in that place was awesome . Couple gals in there testing recipes for home use . Kitchen aid mixers doing their thing , dough rising , and some finished product that looks just like yours !


Making bread used to be a major stress reliever, but these days I am always doing something else simultaneously and it doesn't seem to do anything. I get tickles when the dough gets away from me. I made brioche for King Cakes and it went wild! LOL

This is what I made.....






This is what came out the oven.....LOL It was delicious but I always see the three stooges in my mind....LOL







It had a two hour second rise, I mean you can see what it looked like going into the oven....LOL I laughed for days, I mean I still laugh.... it was amazing.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

SmokinGame said:


> Oh those so make me want to have that strawberry jam and a knife for spreading  nearby.


There is nothing like fresh hot light bread and my grandma made the best. Jelly or butter is just lagniappe.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh man Kevin!
> That bread & those rolls look fantastic!
> Judy makes a lot of bread & when she see this, she's gonna want to make it!
> Al


Heck I bet Ms Judy makes better than me by accident.


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 21, 2018)

You bet! Had a great aunt that made the greatest rolls. Hot was the only way!!


----------



## oddegan (Apr 21, 2018)

My wife made this today and we just tried the rolls. She instructed me to give you a thumbs up. Good stuff. Might be our new go to sandwich bread.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2018)

oddegan said:


> My wife made this today and we just tried the rolls. She instructed me to give you a thumbs up. Good stuff. Might be our new go to sandwich bread.



I am glad you liked 'em. Tell your bride that for loaf bread to cut the sugar in half. Light bread is a bit tender for loaf bread but it will work. Its great for making French toast.

When making any sweet dough with it to add a little nutmeg.

AND tell her a friend taught me a baker's secret about kneading. Thats what a rolling pin is for. Instead of kneading by hand, once you have your consistency right by hand, use the rolling pin and beat it up. It makes a smoother dough. A couple a couple of mins with the rolling pin equals 8 to 10 mins by hand.

Oh if ya made two pans and covered on and sat in the reefer to cook tomorrow. Huge difference, you are gonna love it.


----------

